# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa dashuron një femër?

## taku72

Te gjithe pyesin sot,

sa dashuron nji femer?

apo mbush xhepin, 

a e ben se e ndjen dashurine, apo ndjen xhepin?

si mendoni?

----------


## Endless

taku taku ca ca

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Te gjithe pyesin sot,
> 
> sa dashuron nji femer?
> 
> apo mbush xhepin
> 
> a e ben se e ndjen dashurine, apo ndjen xhepin?
> 
> si mendoni?


varet nga lloji femres. Ti psh, akoma s'e ke kuptuar se sa te dashuron dhe perse te dashuron femra jote?

----------


## didii

ska dalim,jo femer jo mashkull, varet nga tipi, mosha ,karakteri, etj

----------


## PINK

> Te gjithe pyesin sot,
> 
> sa dashuron nji femer?
> 
> apo mbush xhepin, 
> 
> a e ben se e ndjen dashurine, apo ndjen xhepin?
> 
> si mendoni?


kush jane keto ' te gjithe' sot qe pyesin?  :me dylbi: 

shume konfjuze jeni mer jahu!

----------


## 2043

Kur nje femer te dashuron, dije mire se nuk ja ndjen nese ti ke xhepa apo nuk ke.
Dashuria eshte e verber per te pare pasurine.. nese arrin ta shohi, atehere dije se nuk eshte me dashuri.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Epo qe edhe dashuria te bente diskriminime gjinore ,sme kish shkuar ne mendje

----------


## white_snake

Cuni eshte pakez i paqrate, se di ne eshte dashuri apo interes financiar.

Taku, mos i jep lek sot ne darke e shikoje do vij prape neser apo jo  :perqeshje: ?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Aq sa nje mashkull nuk mund ta imagjinoje dot...

----------


## broken_smile

qe ta dish ti, o taku, dashuria dhe interesi (i cfaredo lloji te jete ky) ndodhen ne dy pole krejt te kunderta, me mijera vite larg njeri-tjetrit, flasin dy gjuhe te ndryshme, ku ekziston njeri s'ka vend per tjetrin...ja keshtu, mos na i be gjerat corbe tani te lutem... :buzeqeshje:  sa me shpejt ta kuptosh kete, aq me mire do jete...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Kur nje femer te dashuron, dije mire se nuk ja ndjen nese ti ke xhepa apo nuk ke.
> Dashuria eshte e verber per te pare pasurine.. nese arrin ta shohi, atehere dije se nuk eshte me dashuri.


*E sakt Doc,sidomos ne kohen e soteshme ku femra eshte e emancipuar ,punon,fiton dhe ka raste qe edhe mban familjen vet pa ndihmen e mashkullit.
Si me duket ky hapesi i temes ose don te tregon qe eshte i pasur,ose paska ra ne nje person qe shitet.*

----------


## davidd

varet, ka nga ato qe bejn sikur kur gjejn idiota dhe i perdredhin meshkujt.

----------


## EXODUS

E mo taku do jete ndonje biznesmene kjo qe thua ti, po tek e fundit e ka pa te keq! Dmth do e kete kuptuar qe ti(a nonje tjeter) i keqmenaxhon financat e tua dhe ajo thjesht perpiqet te ndryshoje destinacionin e 'rrymes' lol 

Pa idealizma te tepruara, paraja sot ben ligjin, po-po _edhe_ ne lidhje intime! 

Sa dashuron nje femer? Po dashuron mo ne nje menyre te tille, ne varesi te moshes(eksperiences) botkuptimit, natyrshmerise qe ka!  :shkelje syri:  S'me vjen mire te perdor terma si: karakter e arlleqe te ketij lloji. Nese ti je matuf dhe nuk e kupton sa e pse te dashuron, fajin ta mbash e ta gezoc! Manipulusa femer-mashkull ka gjithandej, kjo eshte jeta, bota ne te cilen jetojme!!

broken, 
o po ç'na the me! Ata meshkuj qe 'takon' ti duhet e jene ne fazen e pubertetit(ne stad te vonuar) qe te besojne ato 'llafkat' qe brockullis ti motra!


hi Pinky-dink! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> E mo taku do jete ndonje biznesmene kjo qe thua ti, po tek e fundit e ka pa te keq! Dmth do e kete kuptuar qe ti(a nonje tjeter) i keqmenaxhon financat e tua dhe ajo thjesht perpiqet te ndryshoje destinacionin e 'rrymes' lol 
> 
> Pa idealizma te tepruara, paraja sot ben ligjin, po-po _edhe_ ne lidhje intime! 
> 
> Sa dashuron nje femer? Po dashuron mo ne nje menyre te tille, ne varesi te moshes(eksperiences) botkuptimit, natyrshmerise qe ka!  S'me vjen mire te perdor terma si: karakter e arlleqe te ketij lloji. Nese ti je matuf dhe nuk e kupton sa e pse te dashuron, fajin ta mbash e ta gezoc! Manipulusa femer-mashkull ka gjithandej, kjo eshte jeta, bota ne te cilen jetojme!!
> 
> broken, 
> o po ç'na the me! Ata meshkuj qe 'takon' ti duhet e jene ne fazen e pubertetit(ne stad te vonuar) qe te besojne ato 'llafkat' qe brockullis ti motra!
> 
> ...


dashurise nuk i duhen hic fare 'llafkat'...e uroj ta ndjesh nje dite edhe ti, si une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [HD]

Nje fermer kur krijon nje lidhje,ne me te shumten se ne shumicen e rasteve ajo dashuron me perkushtim pasjon me shume se 100%.Femra nuk mund te qendroj me nje nqs ajo nuk ka ndjenja per te.Me vjen keq,dhe absolutisht nuk i gjykoj ato femra qe shkojne per lekun apo materialet,sepse shum prej tyre detyrohen nga rrethana te caktuara qe arrijne ne kete pik.Por jam i sigurt se thell ne shpirt ato nuk kane ndjenjen me te vogel kur arrijne te shkojne me dike vetem per anen materiale.Bota e femres eshte shum e thelle,dhe teper konfuze.Femra eshte dhurata me e bukur e ktij universi qe ZOTI na ka bere ne meshkujve.Edhe ato femra qe ne na duken materialiste  apo femra tradhetare,mendoj se eshte po faji yne,pra faji i meshkujve qe bejne qe femra te arrije ne ato veprime qe ne nuk na pelqejne.Femra duhet trajtur mire duhet respektuar,dhe duhet vlersuar.Para se ne te gjykojme nje femer,duhet ta shikojme mire te kaluaren e saj qe ka pasur me pare.

----------


## stela81

Aq sa nje mashkull nuk munddet kurre...

----------


## pranvera bica

Kam mendimin se tani ne kete kohe gjithcka eshte kthyer ne biznes...kush ka ndjenjen e dashurise  vertet, dashuron pa as me te voglin interes partnerin/en, nqse hyn interesi ne mes ...mjere ndjenja...

----------


## loneeagle

> Te gjithe pyesin sot,
> 
> sa dashuron nji femer?
> 
> apo mbush xhepin, 
> 
> a e ben se e ndjen dashurine, apo ndjen xhepin?
> 
> si mendoni?


Varet nga individi pak rendesi ka cfare gjinie i perket. Se si edhe sa dashurojme nuk percaktohet nga gjinia.

----------


## mia@

Varet, nuk eshte gjithmone faji i femres. Po u prezantobe si mashkull me leke qe ne fillim, atehete i ke dhene drejtim te gabuar dashurise.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Varet, nuk eshte gjithmone faji i femres. Po u prezantobe si mashkull me leke qe ne fillim, atehete i ke dhene drejtim te gabuar dashurise.


Ti ke plotesisht te drejte me kete qe thua por mendo pak se cila femer mund te ta vare po nuk pate leke? Vetem ato cope cope  :buzeqeshje: .
Cdo mashkull ka deshire te kete ne krah nje femer terheqese dhe te zgjuar , a mendon se nje femer terheqese do i ngjise me nje mashkull pa pare? Po e njejta gje dhe per nje femer te zgjuar , pse duhet ti ngjitet nje mashkulli pa leke kur fare mire mund te gjeje ate me leke.

----------

